# I mixed the minecraft ost with rap



## AlanJohn (Jul 1, 2014)

I think the result was pretty good.
https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/never-get-high-and-motivated-at-the-same-time


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL I died at the beginning.
Surprisingly this sounds pretty good...


Really, what did I just listen to?!?


----------



## earlynovfan (Jul 1, 2014)

This is fantastic. xD

Well done, man.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

AnalJohn I'm not even being sarcastic this is 10/10 pls do more


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Please do more. I have money that could be yours.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 3, 2014)

Officially the new OST of Minecraft.
This NEEDS to play at the creation of a new world!


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Officially the new OST of Minecraft.
> This NEEDS to play at the creation of a new world!


 
I think you can put it in a resource pack, but making a resource pack for a single thing is a waste of time.


----------

